# 8 Frame Spacer tool



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

I am looking for a 8 Frame spacer tool. Anyone ever see one or know were I can get one.
And don't tell me to use my fingers.:scratch:

Brooklyn


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Brooklyn; since cave man days this has been a do-it-yourself item. Buy a 9 frame spacer, make a mark on the next to last prong so that the end exactly matches the other factory end. Grab a hacksaw and go to work! Or, mark it out, take it to a welding shop and ask them to cut it on their bandsaw. While you're at it, make two. The 1st law of beekeeping states that "you will eventually, usually soon, misplace your hive tool, your frame spacer, or both at the same time."


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

To space 8 frames in a 10 frame box?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We manufacture and sell them.
http://www.maxantindustries.com/tools.html


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

dcross said:


> To space 8 frames in a 10 frame box?


No. To space 8 frames in an 8 frame box!


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

So, you want a 7 frame spacer tool for an 8 frame box, correct?


----------



## Brooklyn (Nov 14, 2009)

No. I have 8 frame medium boxes. The box is large and you can almost fit 8 and 3/4 frames in it.

So I was woundering if someone mad a 8 frame spacer for a 8 frame box.

So I have the proper bee space.:scratch:

Brooklyn


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have Hoffman frames, they are self-spacing. You can either crowd them together from each side using your hive tool and have a little extra space on the outsides, as many do, or just push the outer ones in a bit so there are no big gaps in the middle, and you're done.

Contrary to what many beginners think, the spacing is not especially critical as long as there is no big gap in the middle. Commercial beekeepers run a variety of spacings and as far as I could ever tell, there is little, if any effect on the bees.

If you do crowd the frames, that reduces the gumming up of the end bars and makes the most compact brood chamber. If you don't, though, it does not really matter. Many do not. 

The bees will likely fatten the outside frames a bit if the middle ones are crowded together and you don't super on time, but otherwise that outer space stays open and is useful so that you have room to work. Then you can slide the frames over to the side and lift middle frames without "rolling" a queen.

If you have straight end bar frames, though, you will need either the nail-in spacers or a hand spacer unless you are willing to hand-space them. Frankly, that is not a huge hassle and quite a few beekeepers do just that.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

here's a simple and cost effective method:
Place the 9 frames in the 10 frame super and rock it back and forth a few times, super the hive, and walk away.
You can do the same with your hive body.
Ernie


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

> Place the 9 frames in the 10 frame super and rock it back and forth a few times, super the hive, and walk away.


True, but that only works with Hoffman end bars. It won't work for Manley or straight end bars.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

8 frames in an 8 frame box, push the frames together in the middle. The bees will make the correct bee space when they draw the wax.

Mine are 10 in a 10 frame box. I find the 2 outside frames get drawn out wider than the others. So I can't use one of those frames in the middle.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Mann Lake. page 48 9 frame spacing tool--19.95
Ernie


----------

